# I need a business name can anybody help me?



## Peytons torts (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to start a breeding business but I can't think of any names in breeding hermanns now but in the future many more species can anybody help thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 3, 2015)

how about the name "Peytons torts"  your welcome!


----------



## leigti (Jan 3, 2015)

Tortoises and turtles or just tortoises?


----------



## leigti (Jan 3, 2015)

Where do you live? maybe the name can tie into your general location.


----------



## Falcon70 (Jan 3, 2015)

The Tortoise Traders
Egg Shell Tortoises
Hermann Hatchlings
HerMann's Tortoise Place
The Tortoise and the Hare Hatchery
Speedy Gonzalez Tortoises


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 3, 2015)

leigti said:


> Where do you live? maybe the name can tie into your general location.


I live in salinas California but closer to Monterey then to town


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 3, 2015)

leigti said:


> Tortoises and turtles or just tortoises?


Just tortoises


----------



## leigti (Jan 3, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> Just tortoises


There's your name, "just tortoises"


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 3, 2015)

leigti said:


> There's your name, "just tortoises"


It's perfect thank you


----------



## leigti (Jan 3, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> It's perfect thank you


I hope you're kidding, I was being a smart Alec. I have no creativity.


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 3, 2015)

leigti said:


> I hope you're kidding, I was being a smart Alec. I have no creativity.


Well I'm using the just part im going to change it a little bit maybe like just shells or torpedo torts


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2015)

" not a camerooon scammer inc."


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 4, 2015)

best of luck! at leas you know your stock has a long 'SHELLF life '


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2015)

Peyton's NorCal Tortoises


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2015)

Peyton's Place of Tortoises


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 4, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> I live in salinas California but closer to Monterey then to town


May we come to see you one of those day?? You are not that far from us.


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 4, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> May we come to see you one of those day?? You are not that far from us.


Sure!  I would have to check in with my mom first since I'm only 14


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay! ! ! !! 

Thinking about in business already! ! ! ! You are some smart guy for sure! ! !


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 4, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Okay! ! ! !!
> 
> Thinking about in business already! ! ! ! You are some smart guy for sure! ! !


lol I'm a girl my name is just spelt the guy way


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm 12. Young to. As well as being a vet, I want To start breeding marginated torts as I am allergic to ALMOST EVERYTHING else. About your business name:
Bought tort.
Tiny tortoises
Tortoise tale
Hermans shop
Sell a shell
Shelled troops . HOpe that helps.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 4, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> lol I'm a girl my name is just spelt the guy way


Sorry! ! !

In that case: Smart girl then.


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 4, 2015)

yillt said:


> I'm 12. Young to. As well as being a vet, I want To start breeding marginated torts as I am allergic to ALMOST EVERYTHING else. About your business name:
> Bought tort.
> Tiny tortoises
> Tortoise tale
> ...


When I was your age I wanted to be a vet too, but my allergies put a stop to that!! My eyes swell shut and my asthma gets really bad around certain furry animals. It's great having a tortoise and not being allergic to them!!


----------



## ben32hayt (Jan 4, 2015)

Peyton,

I wish you the best of luck in starting your business. Whether it is a small business or big, starting a business at a young age is fun and a great experience. 

Good luck, Ben


----------



## smarch (Jan 8, 2015)

I was thinking of the same idea @yillt was thinking

"Peyton's Tiny Torts" (or tortoises)
because hatchlings you'd be making are tiny torts, and tiny starts with a T as does tort, its friendly on the tongue to say and all


----------



## puffy137 (Jan 8, 2015)

leigti said:


> There's your name, "just tortoises"


 Leigti has it ! Its to the point & snappy , great name . JUST TORTOISES. Sounds like a winner to me ,


----------



## the_newzie (Jan 8, 2015)

I would go with something that people will find familiar like, "First Place Tortoises" and then have a logo with something like this:


----------



## yillt (Jan 8, 2015)

Just made my fake bussiness card. Nothing like starting early. My company's name would probably be top tortoises.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 8, 2015)

Here in the US I would say start a hobby not a business a small business pays about 30 percent taxes and has some hard rules to follow in some states 
And if you sell a tort for $100.00 a week that means your only going to gross $5200 .00 a year . Sorry just trying to implant some ideas . But with a hobby you don't have these problems . Have a great. Tort day !


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 8, 2015)

I would use your username or some variation of it. I love it. I am starting my own "small business" too, selling on Etsy. My tortoise breeding "project" will continue to be a hobby. 

I am currently a business major, half-way done! I'm in an E-Commerce class right now.. if you need any tips and tricks, feel free to ask!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 8, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here in the US I would say start a hobby not a business a small business pays about 30 percent taxes and has some hard rules to follow in some states
> And if you sell a tort for $100.00 a week that means your only going to gross $5200 .00 a year . Sorry just trying to implant some ideas . But with a hobby you don't have these problems . Have a great. Tort day !




I don't know how applicable this will be for her over there, but in the US, it doesn't matter whether you call it a hobby or a business, you have to pay taxes on all income. For the most part, you can't just decide to call something a hobby or business because one or the other is beneficial to you. That distinction is made based on your actions and/or intentions.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 8, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I don't know how applicable this will be for her over there, but in the US, it doesn't matter whether you call it a hobby or a business, you have to pay taxes on all income. For the most part, you can't just decide to call something a hobby or business because one or the other is beneficial to you. That distinction is made based on your actions and/or intentions.


 If you check with a accountant if your business don't profit for I think it's 3 years it becomes a hobby . But I understand you would not know that ! But I'm sher you understand torts .


----------



## jaizei (Jan 8, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you check with a accountant if your business don't profit for I think it's 3 years it becomes a hobby . But I understand you would not know that ! But I'm sher you understand torts .



If you are actually operating a business, then it remains a business regardless of whether you profit or not. Like I said, it all goes back to your intent and actions. You are referring to the 'hobby loss rule', where making a profit in 3 of the 5 preceding years means an activity is presumed to be a 'for profit' endeavor vs being a hobby. Consistently failing to make a profit means the onus is on you to prove that it is a legit business and not a hobby masquerading as a business.

Whether you call it a hobby or a business you still have to pay taxes. And follow the rules. Operating as a business can also provide you with additional benefits.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 8, 2015)

jaizei said:


> If you are actually operating a business, then it remains a business regardless of whether you profit or not. Like I said, it all goes back to your intent and actions. You are referring to the 'hobby loss rule', where making a profit in 3 of the 5 preceding years means an activity is presumed to be a 'for profit' endeavor vs being a hobby. Consistently failing to make a profit means the onus is on you to prove that it is a legit business and not a hobby masquerading as a business.
> 
> Whether you call it a hobby or a business you still have to pay taxes. And follow the rules. Operating as a business can also provide you with additional benefits.


Thank you for your info . It was good . You were very informative


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 9, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> I would go with something that people will find familiar like, "First Place Tortoises" and then have a logo with something like this:


I think that is a winner (you see what I did there lol)


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> I would go with something that people will find familiar like, "First Place Tortoises" and then have a logo with something like this:


That is so cute!!!!!!! And smart


----------



## the_newzie (Jan 9, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> I think that is a winner (you see what I did there lol)



Glad you like! I expect a discount on my first tortoise purchase! LOL!


----------

